# high-end flamenco guitars... stephen hill, robert ruck, aaron green, etc. any experience?



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

looking to get a nice higher end flamenco guitar (a negra, specifically) and have been looking at some of the offerings by stephen hill and aaron green mainly. a ruck would be a dream, but i don't think he builds anymore. anyone have experience with any of these instruments? or could you perhaps recommend some other well regarded builders?


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

Russ Parker, RGPGuitars in Peterborough here. This is a new classical/flamenco guitar of mine for sale. Rosewood body, binding, bridge,, peg head overlay.
Sitka top, adjustable sipo/mahogany neck, side sound port, Gotoh tuners. Modified lattice bracing. EExcellent sound and playability, deluxe double archtop and back case.
Clear tap plates can be added as desired. $3000 cdn. (of course). LOL.
I also have a blanca in old growth yellow birch body and red cedar top, non adjustable neck, $2600 with case. Peterborough isn't far from the big smoke should you like to try them out. Russ


----------

